
The scheme to bury Charles Dickens in Westminster Abbey, against his wishes - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/untold-story-charles-dickens-death-and-burial-180974126/
======
notlukesky
Trying to profit from someones death is unfortunately as old as mankind. From
the company that orchestrated and managed the recent funeral of Muhammad Ali
(against the best wishes of his family) to conspiring surrounding the death of
Stalin. This dark comedy “The Death of Stalin” explains it best:

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4686844/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4686844/)

The company that controlled the funeral of Muhammad Ali:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authentic_Brands_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authentic_Brands_Group)

